# Glue storage in cold weather



## JRay8 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey all, with the cold weather returning how can I store wood glue in my unheated shop? The cold always ruins it and I don't want to keep having to take it in the house.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 7, 2012)

I store mine in the shop fridge year round.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 7, 2012)

Build a warming box with a low wattage bulb in it you can leave the glue in, same way you do for a well shed during winter.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 9, 2012)

I never take a chance, all of my finishes and glues come in to the house at the first sign of winter.  And it hasn't happened yet, today I wore short and T shirt in the shop.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 9, 2012)

dogcatcher said:


> I never take a chance, all of my finishes and glues come in to the house at the first sign of winter.  And it hasn't happened yet, today I wore short and T shirt in the shop.




Considering your location, I bet you don't have to take them in the house much. :wink:


----------



## BarbS (Nov 9, 2012)

Jim-  Maybe this will help.  I had the same problem and Fixed It last winter. An insulated cupboard with a light bulb at the bottom keeps it a consistent 55º.  And it is Packed with finishes, adhesives, and waxes, with over an inch at the front and back of its shelves for heat to circulate.  You won't regret it if you build one!

Might As Well Dance: A Necessary Storage Unit


----------



## edstreet (Nov 10, 2012)

Bring that crap inside and take out what you will be using  works with heat as well as cold.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2012)

edstreet said:


> Bring that crap inside and take out what you will be using  works with heat as well as cold.


What is the type of c**p glue you are referring to Ed?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 13, 2012)

CA will last longer in the cold, Epoxy not so well. I keep all my unopened CA in the freezer, just let it sit out before you open it, otherwise some condensation will get on the inside and mess it up, But if the CA and room are at equal or close temperatures then you should be good to go.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 13, 2012)

Everything really, glue, epoxy, stain, varnish, wax, etc...  Most everything has a temp range that will damage if they get above and/or below.


----------

